# Ray Electric Outboard Prop



## NealXB2003 (Jun 8, 2020)

Is it metal or plastic?


----------



## jasonrl23 (Jul 27, 2009)

NealXB2003 said:


> Is it metal or plastic?


Cast aluminum. A buddy of mine told me to find a 10hp prop from any modern motor.


----------



## Finsleft258 (Oct 7, 2018)

It's a shear pin prop. Only modern stuff that has that is 2.5-3.5 plastic prop portables. Older shear pin designs have the pin at the base of the hub rather than through it. You could modify something. I'd also look at the ELCO stuff and see if there is any crossover. Parts of that thing look eerily similar.


----------



## Landlockedinmi (10 mo ago)

jasonrl23 said:


> Has anyone experimented with this motor? Rayeo.com
> 
> My lake is electric only. This prop is a dinosaur. I can only use 50% of my throttle before cavitation. Max speed is 5mph.
> 
> ...


I own one. The prop is not the problem. It is not possible to get cavitation under anything close to nominal conditions with these. Also that setup looks brand new and the prop does not even have a nick at least that I can see. I get about 11 mph from a 48 volt setup on a 24ft pontoon. 

The motor does spin at high rpm but has high torque thus the size and pitch of the prop.

If it is spinning in clean water there is something else going on. Did you check your shear pin? I've been able to operate w a sheared pin at low power before the prop would slip....


----------



## jasonrl23 (Jul 27, 2009)

Landlockedinmi said:


> I own one. The prop is not the problem. It is not possible to get cavitation under anything close to nominal conditions with these. Also that setup looks brand new and the prop does not even have a nick at least that I can see. I get about 11 mph from a 48 volt setup on a 24ft pontoon.
> 
> The motor does spin at high rpm but has high torque thus the size and pitch of the prop.
> 
> If it is spinning in clean water there is something else going on. Did you check your shear pin? I've been able to operate w a sheared pin at low power before the prop would slip....


What year is your motor? I re painted the whole motor. It was heavily pitted. I believe it’s a 2001. Would love 11 mph. My pontoon is only 15 foot and I’ve added ballast to the back to keep the prop from sucking in air. Really appreciate your response.

edit: how many batteries are you running?


----------



## NealXB2003 (Jun 8, 2020)

Ive seen prop guys hammer extra cup into a prop in the parking lot on a trailer ball. If replacement props are readily available and not too expensive, you might try your hand at that.


----------



## jasonrl23 (Jul 27, 2009)

NealXB2003 said:


> Ive seen prop guys hammer extra cup into a prop in the parking lot on a trailer ball. If replacement props are readily available and not too expensive, you might try your hand at that.


There are about 5 of us on my lake with these setups. One has a 72v and books it. The rest of us top out around 5 to 6 with 50% useless throttle after that.

I was told they have an experimental three blade prop they’re working on. Buying it the second it’s out.


----------



## NealXB2003 (Jun 8, 2020)

What about lowering the motor? Can you bury the prop deeper in the water?


----------



## jasonrl23 (Jul 27, 2009)

NealXB2003 said:


> What about lowering the motor? Can you bury the prop deeper in the water?


We’re on the same page. A bigger cav plate too.


----------



## SS06 (Apr 6, 2021)

Not sure if they might fit the bill but these props look similar to long shaft mud motor props...Go-Devil comes to mind.


----------



## Landlockedinmi (10 mo ago)

jasonrl23 said:


> What year is your motor? I re painted the whole motor. It was heavily pitted. I believe it’s a 2001. Would love 11 mph. My pontoon is only 15 foot and I’ve added ballast to the back to keep the prop from sucking in air. Really appreciate your response.
> 
> edit: how many batteries are you running?


Sorry for delay. Mine is about 20 years old. 48v 8 battery system. They have different voltages by model. I don't known if they are field configurable. The folks at Ray are very helpful. Did you try calling them?


----------

